# suspension



## Path Eater (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi .Need Desprate advise .. I resently bought a used Nissam pathfinder 1994 . and had a problem with the front end suspension .Truck rolled to the right after doing a wheel ailigment .. I replaced all the balljoints . tension bars and wheel bearings , shocks . and tires rotors and brakes .. and after all that . the truck ride smoother but still rolls to the right .. also notice that the right front end is still lower then the left .. truck has never been in accident . my question is what else can i do... ? please help ... very fustrated :idhitit:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the right front end is lower than the left, that'll cause you to drift to the right. A proper wheel alignment starts with (after adjusting tire pressures to spec) adjusting the ride height of the vehicle, which is done via the torsion bars. The FSM will tell one how to measure to check the ride height and the torsion bars can be adjusted accordingly. Raising/lowering the vehicle ride height will affect the camber adjustment, so a complete alignment will be needed along with the ride height adjustment.


----------



## jameshenry (Aug 11, 2015)

You must also get checked worn suspension components, worn steering linkage, and torque steer. If problem still persists visit to dealer, they will certainly solve your problem.


----------



## perfectlift-tips (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup, visiting the dealer will help you fix the problem, adjusting the vehicle level will help you in fixing the problem.


----------

